# Bengal boy needs home of his own



## maadmaan10 (Apr 11, 2011)

We have a lovely Brown rosetted Benagl Boy, about 1 yr old. He has a pedigree,has been neutered and chipped and all paperwork comes with him.

He is fine with people and sort of used to dogs(he plays with a Lab which visits) but he really needs to be the centre of attention - he wants a home ALL OF HIS OWN and as we have 5 others it's just not working.
In the picture he is THE BROWN ONE on top. We will be very sad to se him go but it is for the benefit of the other 5 so it has to be.

If ouy would like to know more, please contact us


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

is that the one you were asking for behaviour advice about recently. Why have you made the decision to rehome him?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

What things have you tried to get the little man to mix well?

You might not have to rehome him, we might be able to help you solve the situation


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi where abouts are you please ?


----------



## maadmaan10 (Apr 11, 2011)

Okay, we have tried seperating them and we've tried being stern with him. Lot's of things seem to work for about 30 minutes! (perhaps he's a goldfish in disguise):lol:. But as soon as we let him back in he goes for the female again and now all the others are getting stressed!:crazy:
After taking advice from the breeder she agrees that the best thing is to rehome him quickly to restore the balance in our multi-cat household.

We don't want to do this but it has become urgent now.:cryin: The shame of it is that he IS LOVELY on his own - he just bullies the timid ones.
We are in Aldershot and if anyone wouldlike to meet him they weould be very welcome.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

That's such a shame, hope you can find somewhere for him soon xxx


----------



## maadmaan10 (Apr 11, 2011)

thanks everyone, he is going back to the original breeder on Sunday who is going to keep hold of him until she can rehome him in the right place. *He just needs to be in charge!* When he was bad yesterday I put him in a cat basket for an hour. When I let him uut he came for a fuss and was good as gold - *for 1/2 hour*,then went for her again.
It is a shame and we will miss him, but it is the best answer for all concerned I believe.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

How long have you had him for? Just wondering as whenever I have introduced new animals it has taken time


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

maadmaan10 said:


> thanks everyone, he is going back to the original breeder on Sunday who is going to keep hold of him until she can rehome him in the right place. *He just needs to be in charge!* When he was bad yesterday I put him in a cat basket for an hour. When I let him uut he came for a fuss and was good as gold - *for 1/2 hour*,then went for her again.
> It is a shame and we will miss him, but it is the best answer for all concerned I believe.


 Confining a cat as punishment will never work 

As Cleo asked, how long have you had him?

Really sad to see this is the route you're taking.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

If he really has to be re-homed then can the breeder help at all? Maybe she has had enquiries from someone who wants an adult cat? Have you tried any of the Bengal Cat Clubs who may be able to help with finding a suitable new home?

Some will say that advertising cats on her is not the best way of finding him a new home but I found one of mine through a posting in this very forum and she is an absolute delight and has found a happy new home with us here 

I hope it all works out well for your wee man.


----------

